# Im Confused, Newbie here, Connecting wood together



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

So if I was going to make a tv stand and the top part that holds the tv is 72w, 24h. I would take 4 boards of 72w, 6h and connect them together with only glue? Is this the only way and would it be strong enough? Maybe thicker wood like 6/4 or 8/4?

Also If I was going to make a bed frame that has 12inches height on the side I would just glue two 6inces together and it would hold up?

Thanks


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

You may want to go to Plansnow.com or another site that sells plans at low cost. Get some ideas and techniques.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Can use a biscuit or doweled joint also. That would be stronger than only using glue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*watch this!*

It's easier and better to see what happens in a real life test.
You must use "proper" joining methods and procedures when edge gluing 2 boards. That means the edges must be straight, no curves and flat, no bows or cups and square to the face, no twists or bevels..... Still confused? :laughing: You'll have to learn those terms eventually.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wood-warping-definitions-10874/

Here's the video:
http://video.wwgoa.com/video/Strength-of-Glue-Joints


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mrhermit said:


> So if I was going to make a tv stand and the top part that holds the tv is 72w, 24h. I would take 4 boards of 72w, 6h and connect them together with only glue? Is this the only way and would it be strong enough? Maybe thicker wood like 6/4 or 8/4?
> 
> Also If I was going to make a bed frame that has 12inches height on the side I would just glue two 6inces together and it would hold up?
> 
> Thanks


To answer your question, edge gluing with just clamps will make a panel. The edges have to be square to the faces and straight, so when they mate will create good contact. Using clamps and cauls will create the alignment. 

For a 72" width, you should have some midway support.









 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> To answer your question, edge gluing with just clamps will make a panel. The edges have to be square to the faces and straight, so when they mate will create good contact. Using clamps and cauls will create the alignment.
> 
> For a 72" width, you should have some midway support.
> 
> .


+1 as odd as it may seem, the glue joint is stronger than the rest of the panel.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It's easier and better to see what happens in a real life test.
> You must use "proper" joining methods and procedures when edge gluing 2 boards. That means the edges must be straight, no curves and flat, no bows or cups and square to the face, no twists or bevels..... Still confused? :laughing: You'll have to learn those terms eventually.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/wood-warping-definitions-10874/
> 
> ...


Love the video thanks. I'm a newbie but I have reading a lot on this forum, so I did know the terms u were using and thanks for that link


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> To answer your question, edge gluing with just clamps will make a panel. The edges have to be square to the faces and straight, so when they mate will create good contact. Using clamps and cauls will create the alignment.
> 
> For a 72" width, you should have some midway support.
> 
> ...


Yes I was going to have a a midway support. Two actually. There will be three sections under the main platform. Thanks


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

being a very new woodworking fanatic I can tell you I just did a walnut project with a glue up - and now just building a pine desk which also had a panel glue up
the first time I just used glue and clamps asked a ton of quesitons and watched vids - it is doable but if you do not have a good hand plane or are good with a belt sander - or just do not want to sand it forever i suggest you use dowels - buy a simple jig and you will find it much easier to get the boards even with each other. also do not glue it all at once if using more than 2 boards. do 2 then join two 2s etc. make sure you clamp down 2 boards across the width to keep form bowing


----------

